# Amazing Macro Photographer!



## groan (Jun 4, 2012)

Besides my muse, Thomas Shahan I just discovered this photographer in Thomas's Flickr stream
I just discovered this amazing insect photographer!
http://colinhutton.photomerchant.net/

The sharpness, colors and detail in these shots just astound me!

I don't have permission to link to any of his shots but do yourself the favor and click through. You'll be glad you did.

It's good to have aspirations to be as good as someone else. I now have 2 of those.

Do you have anyone that has inspired you in macro?
I know there are a few here on the forum that have for me!


----------



## unpopular (Jun 4, 2012)

it's always bugs with you people. bugs and flowers. endless bugs and flowers!

I can appreciate the skill involved - but seriously! Are there any truly innovative macro photographers out there?

/rant


----------



## groan (Jun 4, 2012)

Did you look at the link? I'm just sayin'

Besides, bugs and flowers are amazing and diverse. I love discovering something about them that i never knew before. 
Like, I did NOT know that dandelion seeds were barbed! Did you? I found that out from a thread here on this forum just today.

We shoot these subjects because it is an interest for us. It's OK if it is not for you. 
This thread is for those people who appreciate it 
I'd edit the subject if I could, and will if I find out how. (seems I can only rename the title of the post, not the thread. Sorry)

/rantaccepted


----------



## Dillard (Jun 4, 2012)

Its the ability to bring life the the world that many people overlook due to size. What do you suggest they photograph instead?


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 4, 2012)

Some of those seem like electron microscope images that have been colorized. I'm pretty sure their not but some of those colors are still pretty extraordinary.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 4, 2012)

groan said:


> I did NOT know that dandelion seeds were barbed! Did you?



Funny you should mention that exact thing 







As a matter of fact, I did!

Anyway. I will post more later. I have to pay the rent.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 4, 2012)

It is truely not that bugs and flowers are unworthy subjects, and the photographer linked to here is evidence that bugs and flowers can be done creatively and compelling. Our own mishelle (wherever she is) is one of my favorite members. But often times I do kind of feel that macro photographers often overlook more than they photograph, in the search of yet other insect that challenges their technical abilities - but ay not be anything new or novel. Often I feel that once I see one bug, I kind of see them all. Seldom are compositional considerations taken into account.

While there has been plenty of macro shots taken of less popularly seen subjects, such as moss, lichen, minerals, feathers, fungi and etc, these subjects are often passed over; and I cannot really understand why.

But the OP asked about macro photographers which we appreciate. IMO Lorenzo Cortelletti blows everyone else out of the water. His images are not only compelling from a scientific POV, but also from an artistic one as well.

Lorenzo Cortelletti


There are, of course, plenty of bugs and flowers here.


----------



## groan (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you unpopular! I love those. I will spend more time going through that site. beautiful composition and use of light.

Oh I discovered that Colin Hutton uses the Canon MP-E lens. 
Nikon no have that.
I'd have to reverse a 50 and throw a bellow behind it to get that!

Incidently, I have a bunch of lichens and moss in my Lightroom waiting for me to post process! I'll post some up soon.


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 4, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Some of those seem like electron microscope images that have been colorized. I'm pretty sure their not but some of those colors are still pretty extraordinary.



I believe every one of them were shot with 28mm Pentax reverse mounted on a 2x converter.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 4, 2012)

Look into the Nikkor EL enlarging lenses. They seem pretty popular for near micro work. All of my stuff is done using a Rodenstock Rodagon and bellows. There is also the Zeiss Luminar, although a bit more expensive and doesn't come in that sexy focussing mechanism, the quality should be comparable, if not better.

They even made a Luminar Zoom!

Carl Zeiss Luminar 25-50 Zoom #4438134 ...... Minty/Very Rare | eBay


----------



## unpopular (Jun 4, 2012)

There is also this guy. I am not totally following his technique though. I think he's using a microscope objective and a normal 50mm lens as a wide field eyepiece?

Flickr: Johan J.Ingles-Le Nobel's Photostream


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 4, 2012)

groan said:


> Oh I discovered that Colin Hutton uses the Canon MP-E lens.
> Nikon no have that.
> I'd have to reverse a 50 and throw a bellow behind it to get that!



Or just do what I did and buy a Canon body and the MP-E.


----------



## groan (Jun 4, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> groan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I discovered that Colin Hutton uses the Canon MP-E lens.
> ...



I have, on more than one occasion, already said that to myself. I have a Canon body at home. My 8yr old son uses it.
I'm sure he wouldn't mind if I put a $1000 lens on it. My wife might, though.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 4, 2012)

I bought mine used. Saved a few hundred.


----------

